
US panel greenlights creation of male 'three-person' embryos - Amorymeltzer
http://www.nature.com/news/us-panel-greenlights-creation-of-male-three-person-embryos-1.19290
======
SCAQTony
Is "eugenics getting trendy again?

eugenics: noun, (used with a singular verb) 1.

the study of or belief in the possibility of improving the qualities of the
human species or a human population, especially by such means as discouraging
reproduction by persons having genetic defects or presumed to have inheritable
undesirable traits (negative eugenics) or encouraging reproduction by persons
presumed to have inheritable desirable traits (positive eugenics)

>>" The goal would be to prevent mothers from passing down disabling or fatal
genetic disorders. <<"

This is possibly a slippery slope for what if parents, due to religious
beliefs, or prejudice find specific traits "life threatening" or genetically
defective?

i.e. Who watches the watchmen?

